# [SOLVED] Canon PIXMA MP130



## Silver (Aug 27, 2007)

I am having problems with this printer showing a jam but there is no paper being fed. I went to the Canon support site and downloaded a new driver for WinXP but this didn't help. Any ideas? I have cleaned the roller both through the control panel and manually and still have the same problem.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Canon PIXMA MP130*

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Assuming that you are seeing the error message on the printer's LCD screen....
What precisely does the error message say...any letter/number code, also?
Does the printer attempt to feed the paper ?

Here's a link to the Canon User's Guide, but it sounds like you may have already tried most of their suggestions?
Click on Drivers and Downloads > Product/Software Manuals > MP 130 UG Win EN.EXE > Chapter 8 covers paper jams. (2.69MB)
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...ortDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=238&modelid=10442

Try a power cycle...unplug power, wait 3 min, replug.
Sometimes that will flush EPROM and clear an error message.


----------



## Silver (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Canon PIXMA MP130*

Thanks for the response. There is no error message and it does not attempt to feed the paper. It just hums. I'm thinking it's done.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Canon PIXMA MP130*

Yeah, that doesn't sound very good.
You could try kicking it a few times :grin:
IOW, try feeding one sheet into it.
Be versed in the correct jam clearing procedure from your manual just in case.

What happens when you open the machine as if to change a cart ?


----------



## Silver (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Canon PIXMA MP130*

jflan:

Thanks for the advice. Believe me, I tried everything and I did kick it out. I bought a new 160 and I love it. 

Take Care and Thanks,

Silver


----------



## shedevilrosebud (Oct 23, 2007)

hi my canon pixma mp130 dose that all them time and the only way i have found to fix it is to unplug it from the power at the back wait a few sec and then plug it back in and print


----------



## Silver (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks much but my MP160 works great!


----------



## gonzo26 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,
I have this printer also, and it just stopped feeding paper into the printer. the rollers were spinning as usual and nothing appeared to be broken or stuck. Occasionally it would pull a piece of paper in part way then jam with the paper a bit crooked in the feeder. I removed the side panels, the scanner portion, and then the top chassis. I decided to try cleaning the rollers with a wet-wipe and accidentally the wipe got pulled into the frontmost bottom roller, when I cut the power and pulled it out, a tiny pebble popped out with it. after reassembly the printer works like normal (it works!). Halelujah!

So, in short check to make sure no debris (tiny or large) has fallen into the printer. I couldn't see the pebble from any vantage point, it was really in there. I also had no idea that it was in there until it popped out. I didn't want to break down the printer anymore for fear of not being able to reassemble it. It was a miracle that it popped out with the wipe. 
Good luck!


----------

